# Has anyone participated in Project Xtern through the AAPC?



## srthomason (Jun 27, 2009)

I have recently been certified and trying to find a job, but all employers are requiring at least 1-2 years of experience.  I would like to get some feedback on this program or if someone knows of another type of internship program available.  I'm not sure what else I can do to get this experience I need.  Any advice will be greatly appreciated.....I need HELP!!!!!


----------



## cpccaperton (Jul 1, 2009)

My suggestion would be to look for positions to get your foot in the door somewhere.  Don't be set on just getting a 'coding' position.  Getting into the organization and learning other aspects will only help you in the long run.  It is a tight economy now, but if you're willing to start in other 'entry level' positions, you'll find a fit eventually.


----------



## gwennie6 (Jul 2, 2009)

I wish the AAPC had more Xternship programs available.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jul 2, 2009)

*project xtern*

The only way for the project X-tern to become a reality is for the facilities to step up and take on the positions. I have worked for the past 8 months to get this accomplished at our facility. It had to be approved by the director over the coders, then it went to his vice president. Then it went to legal. Then it wen to human resources, then it went to the CEO and is now sitting on his desk. We have been approved as an X-tern site, and have applicants, but now we have to wait on administration. As always, there's a glitch somewhere. So, if you know of any facilities that do not have the x-tern program started, get them going. Go to the director and present your case. Give them the information from the AAPC web-site have them review it. Give them contact information at AAPC. Review it yourself so you can answer questions as necessary. I've found that if you give them everything they need, they are more receptive than just telling them this is avaiable and to go here and check. Get the process started. If everyone did this, there would be plenty of x-tern sites available. But, I've found that we always wait for someone else to take ownership and someone needs to step up! 
Good luck!


----------



## LLovett (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow, that is kinda scary that you are having so much trouble Anna.

I am trying to get a xtern program started here. It would be thru the hospital and I think it would be great experience to add to any CPCs background. 

I am concerned that we will have problems as well due to the union involvement in our facility, I didn't think about all the other issues you mentioned though.

Laura, CPC


----------



## gwennie6 (Jul 2, 2009)

I am glad someone is stepping up to the plate and attempting to get internships in place!  They are necessary and I feel very beneficial to the AAPC as well as fellow coders.

Way to go ANNA!


----------



## Taynascode (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi
I have been tryong to get some available sites for the program here in RI. Have been having a tough time: Feedback I have been getting is that therer is no time to train an intern. I am still hoping to have at least one site by the end of the year.

Tayna
Chapter President


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jul 2, 2009)

*Xtern*



Taynascode said:


> Hi
> I have been tryong to get some available sites for the program here in RI. Have been having a tough time: Feedback I have been getting is that therer is no time to train an intern. I am still hoping to have at least one site by the end of the year.
> 
> Tayna
> Chapter President



That's one of the concerns we had also. But, I presented it as this: They can do anything a coder can do, they are certified. Just requires a little training. When this happens you can utilize them as coders and "you do not have to pay them". Once they are trained you have them for anywhere from 30 to 120 days. They can be trained on the lowest level of coding, they can see what goes on, how it goes on, what they need to do to research, find answers, run errands, code labs, radiologys, some ASC's. anything that is easily trained (at least at this facility). The labs and radiologys are where we all started here for facility coding outpatient. The orders are reviewed and coded. So, anyway, that's the way I presented it and it seemed to help once they got past the initial "we don't have time". Good luck to you. Once you get one on board, the other's may follow!


----------

